
The biggest obstacle to Martian colonization isn't technical - lisper
http://blog.rongarret.info/2016/06/the-biggest-obstacle-to-martian.html
======
mordant
Actually, the _biggest_ obstacle to Martian colonization is the fact that Mars
doesn't have a magnetosphere.

